# Programar un PLC para automatizar riego



## evis (Ago 24, 2009)

Hoa que tal alguienpuede ayudarme estoy atorado en un proyecto ya tengo el calculo de aspersores valvulas tanque y bomba de agua pero no se que plc es el mas adecuado para esta aplicacion ya que desconosco de marcas solo se que necesito 8 salidas por 10 entradas y necesito programar cuatro estaciones d eriego conforme a horarios ya establecidos como le puedo hacer???


----------



## Padrino (Ago 25, 2009)

Busca en los controles de riego Hunter y/o RainBird, son controladores comerciales especiales para esas aplicaciones. ¿Qué voltaje y corriente manejan tus válvulas?


----------



## andres.gomez (Ago 25, 2009)

esta aplicacion la puedes hacer con un micro PLC o relé programable. normalmente traen 6 entradas y 4 salidas, con opcion de modulo de expansion de 4 entradas y 4 salidas mas (exactamente 10 entradas y 8 salidas, lo que necesitas). revisate los ZEN de omron, los ZELIO de telemecanique o los LOGO de siemens. estas tres marcas son las que he trabajado en relés programables, y son sumamente sencillos de programar


----------



## snowboard (Ago 25, 2009)

otros rele inteligente es PICO de Allen-Bradley, de ahí micrologic1000.


saludos


----------

